# Monitor stuck in power saving mode



## wfrosty (Jul 6, 2008)

As the title says, I have a 28" widescreen Hannspree HF289H monitor stuck in power saving mode. The power light in the bottom right corner is flashing yellow, and when I get close to the monitor I can hear a slightly audible clicking noise. If I try to connect the monitor to any source of video, the power light simply turns off, and nothing can be done to turn on the monitor.

I know the computer has nothing to do with it, because it is still stuck in power saving mode with no video source attached to it. This is simply a problem with the monitor.

The power source cannot be the problem. I have the original power cord, and I have it hooked up to a power strip that can handle the wattage. I tried hooking it up directly to the wall, but the same problem occurs.

I have exhausted almost every solution offered on any other tech support website, using other people's past problems to try to fix my own. Nothing has worked so far. As of now, the light is still blinking yellow.


----------



## Bluetooth2005 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sound like the power supply inside the monitor has blown and the clicking sound maybe a capacitor not storing it's charge, best getting intouch with a tv repair centre, I could be wrong but it's defiantly a power issue,


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

That monitor will display the orange light apparently when there is a No Video Signal condition (this is per the manual).

The manual also has trouble shooting tips.

Did you go through those?

http://www.hannspree.com/US/Images/Downloads/HF-Series/UserManual/HF289H/HF289H_UM_EN.pdf


----------



## wfrosty (Jul 6, 2008)

CCT said:


> That monitor will display the orange light apparently when there is a No Video Signal condition (this is per the manual).
> 
> The manual also has trouble shooting tips.
> 
> ...


I've read the manual, and I know from experience that the orange light should stay continuous when there is no video signal.



Bluetooth2005 said:


> Sound like the power supply inside the monitor has blown and the clicking sound maybe a capacitor not storing it's charge, best getting intouch with a tv repair centre, I could be wrong but it's defiantly a power issue,


Well, that doesn't sound fun. Know of any TV repair places that aren't local? Would Best Buy be able to fix this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried another monitor with your PC or tried your monitor on another PC?
Personally, Best Buy would be the last place I would take anything to be repaired.
Having a LCD repaired can easily cost more than it's worth or compared to the price of a new monitor.


----------



## wfrosty (Jul 6, 2008)

I already tried both of those configurations. Neither worked. So, are you suggesting I simply buy a new one?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

IF you tried another monitor with your PC as Tyree suggested, and that 'didn't work', then your vid card or card settings is/are bad.

Or are you confused?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I know I'm confused by that last reply from wfrosty. 
If you tried another monitor with your PC and it didn't work the PC is at fault. 
If you tried your monitor on another PC and it didn't work the monitor is at fault.


----------

